# Hear My Train A-Comin'...New Hendrix



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

New Jimi Hendrix Album Coming - from MSN

Jimi Hendrix has been dead for nearly 40 years, but he's still got some new music in the pipeline. 

Hendrix hasn't been composing songs from some otherworldly plane (at least not to our knowledge), but March 9 will see the release of Valleys Of Neptune , an album that will feature over an hour of Hendrix music that's never been commercially released. 

Most of Valleys Of Neptune was put down to tape in 1969 and features the Jimi Hendrix Experience's final studio recordings. It was originally supposed to be the follow-up to 1968's Electric Ladyland , and featured new bassist Billy Cox. 

The disc's release will be preceded by its title track, which will come out as a single on Feb. 2. 

The Jimi Hendrix Experience's Are You Experienced? , Axis: Bold As Love , Electric Ladyland and First Rays Of The Rising Sun will be reissued in deluxe CD/DVD packages on March 9. They'll also all be available on vinyl. Live At Woodstock , which documents Hendrix's legendary performance at the 1969 music festival, will also be available on DVD. 

Here's what's on Valleys Of Neptune : 

"Stone Free" 
"Valleys Of Neptune" 
"Bleeding Heart" 
"Hear My Train A Comin'" 
"Mr. Bad Luck" 
"Sunshine Of Your Love" 
"Lover Man" 
"Ships Passing Through The Night" 
"Fire" 
"Red House" 
"Lullaby For The Summer" 
"Crying Blue Rain"


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Hendrix vault is a seemingly endless wellspring of material. When they say Jimi spent most of his time in the studio, they weren't kidding. I have several posthumously released albums of his, and I love them all. 

*South Saturn Delta
First Rays Of The New Rising Sun
Jimi Hendrix: Blues
Message From Nine To The Universe:* This is an amazing record. If you haven't heard it and your a big Hendrix fan, you owe it to yourself to give it a listen.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

"Voodoo Soup" is pretty good, too. Should be interesting to hear. Hopefully they haven't engineered it to sound too modern.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

prodigal_son said:


> "Voodoo Soup" is pretty good, too. Should be interesting to hear. Hopefully they haven't engineered it to sound too modern.


+1 couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it, I think we;ll all be dissapointed. Hope I am wrong.:zzz:

CT.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I think we;ll all be dissapointed. Hope I am wrong.:zzz:
> 
> CT.


naw itll be fine- all these things used to be available on vinyl, not really new, just now with lawyers and cds and bullshit. hopefully the guy from the knack isnt playing drums on any of it this time.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

So then, nothing really new on the album? Just re-cycled or different takes. That is criminal.

CT.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

prodigal_son said:


> "Voodoo Soup" is pretty good, too. Should be interesting to hear. Hopefully they haven't engineered it to sound too modern.


"Voodoo Soup" is another re-packaging of the songs that would ultimately be released on "First Rays Of The New Rising Sun". The story behind "First Rays" is pretty interesting. It was to be a triple album that would have followed "Electric Ladyland" as his fourth studio record. The basic songs were all mostly recorded before he died. He even had the order he wanted the songs in scrawled on pieces of paper. It was with these tidbits that lthe release of "First Rays" was possible. Great record.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Rays_of_the_New_Rising_Sun

P.S. I still remember reading somewhere that this was to be a *triple* album, but I could be mistaken. The track listings in this Wiki article suggests more than two LPs from what I can see, but who knows?


Shawn


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm beginning to suspect that Hendrix may not be dead after all. he's been holed up in an "asian sweatshop" recording studio, pumping out the music.
very sneaky.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just found this- after the blurb theres a button you can hit to hear "valleys of neptune"- the whole song.
ive heard it before, and actually have it on a cd of stuff i scored off the net some years back- doesnt sound as good as this version- but the same track, just produced better.
also i recall a much rougher version years ago on vinyl, same track, but poorly produced.
this sounds cool though-

http://www.spinner.ca/2010/01/28/jimi-hendrix-valleys-of-neptune-song-premiere/


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I think we;ll all be dissapointed. Hope I am wrong.:zzz:
> 
> CT.


I'm sure Jimi would have been disappointed. Even though he pretty much lived in the studio, the four albums that had been released at the time of his death were all that he felt were good enough to be released.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just found this- after the blurb theres a button you can hit to hear "valleys of neptune"- the whole song.
ive heard it before, and actually have it on a cd of stuff i scored off the net a while back-
also i recall a much rougher version years ago on vinyl, same track, but poorly produced.
this sounds cool though-

http://www.spinner.ca/2010/01/28/jimi-hendrix-valleys-of-neptune-song-premiere/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have a pretty extensive collection of Hendrix unofficial releases and bootlegs on vinyl. I've got 'Sunshine of Your Love' as a live cut, but not a studio cut. Don't think I've heard 'Neptune' before either.


----------

